
An Introduction to the Theory of Elliptic Curves [pdf] - sr2
https://www.math.brown.edu/~jhs/Presentations/WyomingEllipticCurve.pdf
======
dsacco
If this interested you, you might want to check out SafeCurves[1]. I didn't
see it mentioned in these slides (likely because it approaches the material at
a higher/theoretical level), but ECDLP is not the only determining factor in
elliptic curve safety; there are also implementation difficulties that can
make ECC unsafe even though attackers cannot solve the ECDLP.

DJ Bernstein maintains the SafeCurves website and explains the foregoing in
greater detail; the site also tracks security assessments on specific curves.
Some are actively used and others are either not well-studied or are just toy
examples.

_________

1\. [http://safecurves.cr.yp.to](http://safecurves.cr.yp.to)

------
AnkhMorporkian
For someone with no real interest in cryptography, do elliptic curves have any
other interesting applications in computer science?

~~~
bradleyjg
Primality Proving: [https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-783-elliptic-
curv...](https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-783-elliptic-curves-
spring-2015/lecture-notes/MIT18_783S15_lec12.pdf) (starting on page 5)

~~~
heinrichf
Well, I was gonna say factorization
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lenstra_elliptic_curve_factori...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lenstra_elliptic_curve_factorization)),
but I didn't see applications outside cryptography.

~~~
wolfgke
> but I didn't see applications outside cryptography.

Theoretical computer science (e.g. complexity theory). :-) Always add this
application to a research proposal.

------
esseti
tell me that there's a video of the presentation..

